# When do horses heads stop growing?



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

Horses don't stop growing until about 6 to 7 years of age and the skull and teeth are some of the last things to finish fusing.


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh lovely!lol
His head is going to be humongous by the time its done!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

